# trouver adresse IP camera



## retraité74 (28 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous 
Pour mon premier message je souhaite votre aide pour mettre une ou deux caméra IP sur mon Imac sous Catalina.
Mon matos est le suivant :
Imac 27" 2,9 Ghz I5 24 Gb ram
switch Netgear FS 108 P avec 4 PPOE
Camére Sony Ipela 110 SNC-CH110  2,4w
J'ai donc branché les 2 cam sur mon switch en ppoe, elles s'allument et avec quelques logiciels trouvés sur Apple store je n'ai pas réussi à trouver l'adresse ip de ces caméras.
Je vous serai  reconnaissant de m'aider à résoudre ce problème j'ai cherché sur le forum, sur le net, mais je ne trouve pas "comment" trouver ces adresses IP.
J'aimerai pouvoir voir ces caméras quand j'allume mon Imac presque tout les jours et que l'installation soit fiable.
merci à tous pour vos retours 
Je vous souhaite la bonne journée.


----------



## Oizo (29 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Il faut aller sur la page d'administration de ton routeur ou ta box internet, depuis là tu arriveras à trouver l'adresse IP des cameras connectées.


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Tu peux aussi utiliser sur ton iphone ou machine l'un de ses deux soft si ton routeur énumère pas tes appareil connecté :
iNet
Fing

Ils vont scanner ton réseau et te donner tout ce qui est connecté dessus.


----------



## retraité74 (21 Novembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut aller sur la page d'administration de ton routeur ou ta box internet, depuis là tu arriveras à trouver l'adresse IP des cameras connectées.


Bonsoir Oizo,
de retour de voyage, merci de ta réponse, j'ai essayé mais sans pouvoir voir ma box pourtant je mets son IP sur safari mais rien sur l'écran, j'ai essayé IPscanner qui me donne les IP de tout mon réseau mais pas la cam branché sur mon routeur...je continue à chercher, merci bonne soirée.


----------



## retraité74 (21 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Tu peux aussi utiliser sur ton iphone ou machine l'un de ses deux soft si ton routeur énumère pas tes appareil connecté :
> iNet
> Fing
> 
> Ils vont scanner ton réseau et te donner tout ce qui est connecté dessus.


Bonsoir Hercut,
de retour de voyage, merci de ta réponse je vais essayer ces 2 softs,
bonne soirée,


----------



## hercut (22 Novembre 2019)

retraité74 a dit:


> Bonsoir Oizo,
> de retour de voyage, merci de ta réponse, j'ai essayé mais sans pouvoir voir ma box pourtant je mets son IP sur safari mais rien sur l'écran, j'ai essayé IPscanner qui me donne les IP de tout mon réseau mais pas la cam branché sur mon routeur...je continue à chercher, merci bonne soirée.


Quavez vous essayé comme ip dans votre navigateur ? C'est quoi comme box que vous avez ?

Les ip a tester sont en general
192.168.1.254
192.168.0.254

Es ce que le switch a suffisamment de puissance pour une camera ?


----------



## retraité74 (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour hercut,
Ma box est une freebox révolution et j'ai mis ce type de numéro IP 192. etc dans safari mais il ne trouve aucun matériel , le routeur Netgear est prévu pour plusieurs caméras sans problème, j'ai essayé d'autres IPscanner sans résultats. je vais faire un schéma de mon réseau pour être très clair, encore merci pour votre aide, cordialement.


----------



## Fullcrum (6 Décembre 2019)

Salut,

Moi j'utilises *LanScan* ici


----------



## pouppinou (6 Décembre 2019)

Dans _*Réseau des préférences système*_ il ne faut pas prendre l'adresse IP mais* l'adresse du routeur* genre 192.168.1.1 (chez moi : orange). Sinon pour trouver plus facilement (moins de données) utilises *l'Utilitaire Airport* (dossier applications/utilitaires) tu auras l'adresse routeur et serveur DNS que tu rentreras dans safari, et tu verras même peut-être tes Cam.


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Décembre 2019)

Salut,

J'ai du mal à comprendre…

-Si c'est une première installation des caméras, de base, elles n'ont pas d'adresse IP. Par contre, leur adresse mac doit se trouver sur une étiquette de la caméra.
Il faut passer par un utilitaire sony (snc toolbox) pour les configurer. Cet utilitaire tourne seulement sous windows (apparemment). C'est à partir de cet utilitaire que tu leur donnera une adresse IP (fixe ou en DHCP auto)
Regarde la doc ci-dessous:
https://www.sony.net/Products/IPELA/snc/utility_software/pdf/manual/AEAK100261.pdf

-Si les caméras sont opérationnelles, sur l'équipement qui les voit, il faut taper (dans le Terminal sous OSx ou l'invite de commands sous windows) arp -a
Tu verras alors les caméras et la correspondance adresses mac - adresses IP
Comme l'adresse mac doit être sur une étiquette de la caméra, tu auras l'adresse IP…

-Si les caméras ont une adresse IP, sous OSX, il existe des plug-in à installer dans les navigateurs (que se soit sous windows ou OSX) pour y accéder.
Regarde dans la partie configuration requise.
https://pro.sony/fr_FR/products/fixed-cameras/snc-ch110


----------



## hercut (9 Décembre 2019)

retraité74 a dit:


> Bonjour hercut,
> Ma box est une freebox révolution et j'ai mis ce type de numéro IP 192. etc dans safari mais il ne trouve aucun matériel , le routeur Netgear est prévu pour plusieurs caméras sans problème, j'ai essayé d'autres IPscanner sans résultats. je vais faire un schéma de mon réseau pour être très clair, encore merci pour votre aide, cordialement.



Il serait intéressant d'avoir plus d'information sur le "sans résultats" car quoi qu'il arrive il devrait y avoir un résultat ...
Comme mentionné plus haut tu retrouveras l'ip de ton routeur (au cas ou tu as un doute) dans les préférences réseaux, ou rapidement si tu es en wifi via un option+clique sur le menu wifi de la barre des taches.

Après petite question indiscrète, pour ses cameras ? Peux tu les renvoyer ? Pro, Perso ?
Il existe des cameras très simple et surement avec de meilleurs qualités d'images et très probablement moins cher ...


----------

